# Le ultime 24 ore della vostra vita



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


scriverei qualche lettera per i miei cari. Però sei inquietante.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


Non fine del mondo? solo le mie ultime 24 ore?
Se è così mi metterei in un posto tranquillo a coccolare i miei figli e a fargli sentire quanto sono importanti per me.
Mi terrei un paio d'ore per una persona a me cara


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


Probabilmente piangerei dentro il mio cuore in una maniera indicibile.

Al momento ho pensato questo, magari riflettendo do qualche altra risposta.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Niente di più di quello che sto facendo ora...
Già vivo e apprezzo ogni istante come fosse l'ultimo...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?



Ti faccio ridere, spero.

Qua con me c'è il giardiniere," non sta leggendo, ma gli feci la domanda che tu hai posto a noi, mi ha risposto, farei cazzicatummula, è un detto siculo che vuol dire tutto e nulla.

Dopo gli dico, dai sii seri che faresti? e lui mi dice, buh!! con solo 24 ore che potrei far?nulla.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

di certo sarebbero ore da trascorrere in serenità, con gli affetti più cari, i miei cani, qualche amico vero, una bottiglia di jack daniel's e l'ultima sigaretta, aspettando nuovamente che sorga il sole.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

ma muoio solo io o anche gli altri?
è essenziale saperlo


----------



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2013)

@ Minerva. Solo tu, purtroppo (o forse fortunatamente, dal momento che sapere gli altri affetti sopravviverci può essere un grande conforto).

*Trovo tutte le risposte date sinora molto sincere e veritiere, oltre che condivisibili.*


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> @ Minerva. Solo tu, purtroppo (o forse fortunatamente, dal momento che sapere gli altri affetti sopravviverci può essere un grande conforto).
> 
> *Trovo tutte le risposte date sinora molto sincere e veritiere, oltre che condivisibili.*


per fortuna.
le passerei con la mia famiglia cercando di rassicurarli , sperando di riurscirci.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

*si*

però, cazzo, e scusami per il c...o, così deprimi. 


che poi, 24 ore di martirio, sono tante.


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

Se sapessi di morire stando bene fino all'ultimo minuto (tipo un infarto programmato) organizzerei una festa con tanto di torta a forma di cassa da morto. Inviterei tutti quelli che conosco (tanto il conto del locale non lo pago) per stare insieme e ricordare tutte le cavolate fatte insieme. Direi a tutti quanto bene ho voluto e raccomanderei di stare attenti perchè se trovo il modo di manifestarmi dall'aldilà, faccio prendere un colpo a chiunque mi capita...
Poi me ne andrei a morire dove nessuno mi vede e dove nessuno troverebbe il mio corpo, ad esempio in mare...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?



Ok ci ho riflettuto. Nulla non potrei far nulla, e potrei solo dannarmi la vita per le ultime 24 ore se la mia vita non fosse stata sincera e piena d'amore, se non fosse stata mirata a dare amore e riceverne almeno un po. Mi dannerei le ultime 24 ore se non avessi dato ai miei figli tutto quello che avrei potuto dargli e non gli ho dato.

In pratica la tua domanda mi ha aperto un vortice emozionale incredibile, indicibile, indescrivibile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Salterei su un aereo. Per ovunque. Diciamo un volo di 8-10 ore. Le ultime 14-16 non voglio parlare la mia lingua, non voglio vedere cose che conosco bene, non voglio essere in Italia. Non voglio stare con amici. Voglio baciare uno sconosciuto, ballare sotto la pioggia, vedere un cielo diverso. Voglio morire via, in ultimo viaggio.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ci ho riflettuto. Nulla non potrei far nulla, e potrei solo dannarmi la vita per le ultime 24 ore se la mia vita non fosse stata sincera e piena d'amore, se non fosse stata mirata a dare amore e riceverne almeno un po. Mi dannerei le ultime 24 ore se non avessi dato ai miei figli tutto quello che avrei potuto dargli e non gli ho dato.
> 
> In pratica la tua domanda mi ha aperto un vortice emozionale incredibile*, indicibile, indescrivibile*.



bene, ragiona, non lo fare.


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ci ho riflettuto. Nulla non potrei far nulla, e potrei solo dannarmi la vita per le ultime 24 ore se la mia vita non fosse stata sincera e piena d'amore, se non fosse stata mirata a dare amore e riceverne almeno un po. Mi dannerei le ultime 24 ore se non avessi dato ai miei figli tutto quello che avrei potuto dargli e non gli ho dato.
> 
> In pratica la tua domanda mi ha aperto un vortice emozionale incredibile, indicibile, indescrivibile.


Vabbè, questo non è quello che facciamo tutti i giorni? 
Non ci danniamo la vita per dare tutto quello che possiamo ai figli?
Io vivo sempre come se fosse l'ultimo giorno perchè tutto può succedere, ma non mi preoccupa morire, non mi mette paura la mia morte...mi spaventa di più quella degli altri, la mancanza di chi ami...
Io il vortice emozionale lo vivo tutti i giorni per il lavoro che faccio, per quello che ho visto da molto vicino...
Ma forse questa è la maniera migliore di vivere: cercare di dare il meglio di noi stessi sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Boh.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

credo andrei dalla genitrice.
O meglio.
Fuori da casa sua.
Non credo vorrei vederla.

Per il resto non lo so.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

bella questa cosa anticonvenzionale, mi piace.solo che se hai una famiglia non puoi fare altro che pensarein questo senso...secondo me





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Salterei su un aereo. Per ovunque. Diciamo un volo di 8-10 ore. Le ultime 14-16 non voglio parlare la mia lingua, non voglio vedere cose che conosco bene, non voglio essere in Italia. Non voglio stare con amici. Voglio baciare uno sconosciuto, ballare sotto la pioggia, vedere un cielo diverso. Voglio morire via, l'ultimo viaggio.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo andrei dalla genitrice.
> O meglio.
> Fuori da casa sua.
> Non credo vorrei vederla.
> ...


mi sorprendi.
e mattia?
io a mia madre non ho minimamente pensato


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh.


Vero!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


dormire. sognare. rotolarmi per terra.

morire è impegnativo, ma è anche l'unica ragione per cui vivo (ancora), per cui sono convinto che essere ben preparati ed iperenergetici aiuta a un trapasso senza traumi.

sono sempre preparatissimo per questo evento


----------



## pink (16 Gennaio 2013)

il tempo maggiore lo trascorrerei con i miei figli ... per il resto, l'ultima telefonata a un paio di care amiche, 
e un email ad una persona, e scriverei tutto cio che non sono mai riuscita a dirgli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> bella questa cosa anticonvenzionale, mi piace.solo che se hai una famiglia non puoi fare altro che pensarein questo senso...secondo me


già, ci credo. In questo senso sono più libera di morire, se voglio, altrove e da sola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> già, ci credo. In questo senso sono più libera di morire, se voglio, altrove e da sola.


Anche io sceglierei di morire da sola. Non vorrei condividere un'angoscia del genere con nessuno. E credo sia abbastanza difficile fare finta di nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Il massimo sarebbe se ti dicessero che morirai entro le ventiquattr'ore senza dirti esattamente quando. Se io fossi sibilla farei così, poi cazzi tua.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*

Riunirei tutti i miei affetti più cari,e fra un sorriso ed un pianto,li ringrazierei del percorso di vita fatto assimeme,se mi avanzasse del tempo cercherei il mio primo amore per scusarmi ancora una volta di quanto son stato coglione.....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riunirei tutti i miei affetti più cari,e fra un sorriso ed un pianto,li ringrazierei del percorso di vita fatto assimeme,*se mi avanzasse del tempo cercherei il mio primo amore per scusarmi ancora una volta di quanto son stato coglione*.....


Tutte le volte che la nomini mi scappa un sorriso


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io sceglierei di morire da sola. Non vorrei condividere un'angoscia del genere con nessuno. E credo sia abbastanza difficile fare finta di nulla.


Non posso approvarti, ma sono d'accordo: ho visto morire i miei genitori e i loro occhi non li posso dimenticare. 
Questa scena io la risparmierei...nessuno vicino se posso!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riunirei tutti i miei affetti più cari,e fra un sorriso ed un pianto,li ringrazierei del percorso di vita fatto assimeme,se mi avanzasse del tempo cercherei il mio primo amore per scusarmi ancora una volta di quanto son stato coglione.....


Si vabbè, allora dovresti scusarti con mezzo mondo.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che la nomini mi scappa un sorriso


Farfalla cara,una spina nel cuore,e 12 anni lasciati sul terreno,quanto meno chiederei una proroga al signore,non dico 12 anni ma 6 anni dovrebbe concedermeli cazzo.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

io non so se riuscirei a sopportare il dolore di chi mi vuole bene...quindi forse non direi nulla e passerei coi miei cari un'ultima bellissima giornata per avere sempre nel cuore i loro sorrisi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il massimo sarebbe se ti dicessero che morirai entro le ventiquattr'ore senza dirti esattamente quando. Se io fossi sibilla farei così, poi cazzi tua.


Sarebbe un bel guaio perché in quel caso io partirei adesso. Mollando tutto. Perdendo contratti. Dimettendomi da quel che ho. Sputtanandomi il denaro rimasto. Se poi non muoio a breve per la profezia sibillesca, mi tocca morire d'inedia vicino a un cassonetto, non mi pare bello.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sorprendi.
> e mattia?
> io a mia madre non ho minimamente pensato


Mattia sarebbe con me.
pensavo fosse inutile dirlo.
E' il mio compagno, mica devo specificare che essendo la persona che amo vorrei che mi tenesse la mano e mi baciasse mentre esalo l'ultimo respiro.

L'ho scritta ironica ma davvero ho pensato che si capisse.
Il mio non so era rivolto al fatto che non so poi cosa faremmo insieme delle ultime mie 24 ore.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*poi...*

Che poi 24 ore son troppo poche,facciamo una settimana?così mi scuso pure con il resto delle donne che ho avuto?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi 24 ore son troppo poche,facciamo una settimana?così mi scuso pure con il resto delle donne che ho avuto?


E con quelle che non hai voluto:smile:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E con quelle che non hai voluto:smile:


soprattutto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> E con quelle che non hai voluto:smile:


Quelle devono ringraziarmi....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelle devono ringraziarmi....!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> soprattutto :rotfl:


Credetemi,non si son perse nulla...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credetemi,non si son perse nulla...!:rotfl:


potresti lasciar giudicare noi?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :bacio:


Però son proprio simaptico vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non so se riuscirei a sopportare il dolore di chi mi vuole bene...quindi forse non direi nulla e passerei coi miei cari un'ultima bellissima giornata per avere sempre nel cuore i loro sorrisi...


Fin'ora la più sensata che ho letto.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> potresti lasciar giudicare noi?


Tu mi vuoi troppo bene sei di parte....!Poi ti commuovi pensando ai miei 3.5 cm....!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credetemi,non si son perse nulla...!:rotfl:


Lascia giudicare a noi


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> potresti lasciar giudicare noi?





farfalla ha detto:


> Lascia giudicare a noi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:risata:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cmq un giorno racconterò la storia con il primo amore,da ridere e piangere....quando dopo un anno che ci eravamo lasciati fece telefonare a casa mia da un amico dicendo a mio padre che spacciavo eroina....cazzo a 14 anni che mente che aveva....!


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fin'ora la più sensata che ho letto.


La mia no?leccanatiche.....!Mi stai diventando come il conte....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq un giorno racconterò la storia con il primo amore,da ridere e piangere....quando dopo un anno che ci eravamo lasciati fece telefonare a casa mia da un amico dicendo a mio padre che spacciavo eroina....cazzo a 14 anni che mente che aveva....!


A quattordici anni vi eravate lasciati da un anno e dici di averci buttato dodici anni...ma vi siete conosciuti al nido?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia no?leccanatiche.....!Mi stai diventando come il conte....


La tua era tipo scontatissima.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> A quattordici anni vi eravate lasciati da un anno e dici di averci buttato dodici anni...ma vi siete conosciuti al nido?


No,lei ne aveva 14 io 17....insieme per 6 mesi poi in lite tremenda per una 10-15ina di anni,ma lite furibonda....!Non chiedermi perchè è finita,mi vergogno troppo.....!


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> La tua era tipo scontatissima.


Era uguale alla simy....!:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,lei ne aveva 14 io 17....insieme per 6 mesi poi in lite tremenda per una 10-15ina di anni,ma lite furibonda....!Non chiedermi perchè è finita,mi vergogno troppo.....!


Dai oh. Te lo chiedo proprio, su.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Te lo chiedo proprio, su.


Bè ho avuto la brillante idea,di dirle: o andiamo oltre o ognuno per la sua strada.....!Lei mi ha mandato letteralmente affanculo....!Io le ho proibito di passare sotto casa mia da quel momento in poi....!Il giorno dopo lei era li...davanti a tutti i miei amici.....!


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia sarebbe con me.
> pensavo fosse inutile dirlo.
> E' il mio compagno, mica devo specificare che essendo la persona che amo vorrei che mi tenesse la mano e mi baciasse mentre esalo l'ultimo respiro.
> 
> ...


non era scontato; come hai visto molti pensano diversamente.
e son tutte scelte giuste per chi le fa


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè ho avuto la brillante idea,di dirle: o andiamo oltre o ognuno per la sua strada.....!Lei mi ha mandato letteralmente affanculo....!Io le ho proibito di passare sotto casa mia da quel momento in poi....!Il giorno dopo lei era li...davanti a tutti i miei amici.....!


Vabbè pure lei un bel caratterino però. E passati sti quindici anni ci hai fatto
pace?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non era scontato; come hai visto molti pensano diversamente.
> e son tutte scelte giuste per chi le fa



pensavo scontato per come mi conoscete qui e per il legame che ho e sento con e per mattia.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè pure lei un bel caratterino però. E passati sti quindici anni ci hai fatto
> pace?


Dopo essercene fatte di tutti i colori,verso i 30 anni e subentrata una fase di studio,chiamiamola guerra fredda,fin quando,un giorno son sceso dalla macchina e piano piano abbiam incominciato a parlare...quindi son riuscito a farle le mie scuse,ma non dovrei mai smetterle di fargliele......,quindi fra un incontro e un altro l'ultima volta son riuscito a farla ridere...un anno fa....!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

se fai quella faccetta da cocker non ti resisto:singleeye:





Tebe ha detto:


> pensavo scontato per come mi conoscete qui e per il legame che ho e sento con mattia.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo essercene fatte di tutti i colori,verso i 30 anni e subentrata una fase di studio,chiamiamola guerra fredda,fin quando,un giorno son sceso dalla macchina e piano piano abbiam incominciato a parlare...quindi son riuscito a farle le mie scuse,ma non dovrei mai smetterle di fargliele......,quindi fra un incontro e un altro l'ultima volta son riuscito a farla ridere...un anno fa....!:carneval:


Bene, così magari dopo trent'anni forse te la ingroppi, finalmente.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fai quella faccetta da cocker non ti resisto:singleeye:



....perchè mi sono intenerita di me stessa pensando che vorrei in quel momento stare solo con lui. meglio se abbracciata così da poter chiudere gli occhi al sicuro.


Non so spiegarmi meglio.
Chi ama avrà capito

(niente faccetta)


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene, così magari dopo trent'anni forse te la ingroppi, finalmente.


come interpreti tu i buoni sentimenti e l'eleganza d'animo nessuno


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

:bleah:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....perchè mi sono intenerita di me stessa pensando che vorrei in quel momento stare solo con lui. meglio se abbracciata così da poter chiudere gli occhi al sicuro.
> 
> 
> Non so spiegarmi meglio.
> ...


Ed infatti in quel momento, scadute le fatidiche ventiquattro ore, sarà lui a calare la mannaia tra capo
e collo, che mi pare la giusta conclusione.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come interpreti tu i buoni sentimenti e l'eleganza d'animo nessuno





P.S: una caciotta intera e ben due litri di gassosa? Ci stai?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene, così magari dopo trent'anni forse te la ingroppi, finalmente.


Mai,hai distrutto una poesia....!!:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infatti in quel momento, scadute le fatidiche ventiquattro ore, sarà lui a calare la mannaia tra capo
> e collo, che mi pare la giusta conclusione.



tipo che mi da il colpo di grazia?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai,hai distrutto una poesia....!!:carneval:


Mai dire mai, giovinastro!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tipo che mi da il colpo di grazia?


Mica è specificata la causa del trapasso, e nel tuo caso è lui.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> P.S: una caciotta intera e ben due litri di gassosa? Ci stai?


ok però vorrei la sciueps


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica è specificata la causa del trapasso, e nel tuo caso è lui.



ma no dai.
Perchè secondo te vorrebbe vedermi morta?
Non mi pare.





Oddio...mi sta mentendo e non vede l'ora che io secchi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come interpreti tu i buoni sentimenti e l'eleganza d'animo nessuno





:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok però vorrei la sciueps


Affare fatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no dai.
> Perchè secondo te vorrebbe vedermi morta?
> Non mi pare.
> 
> ...



No, però mi piace l'idea che ti dicono che entro tot ore muori ma non come. Tutti si aspettano una morte naturale o al limite accidentale, e poi magari chi lo sa. Tipo AnnaImplume, apprende che deve morire, parte per sto viaggio e magari l'aereo precipita, lei si salva miracolosamente ma finisce in pasto ad una tribù di cannibali che, con lei vegana e tutto, sarebbe bellissimo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però mi piace l'idea che ti dicono che entro tot ore muori ma non come. Tutti si aspettano una morte naturale o al limite accidentale, e poi magari chi lo sa. Tipo AnnaImplume, apprende che deve morire, parte per sto viaggio e magari l'aereo precipita, lei si salva miracolosamente ma finisce in pasto ad una tribù di cannibali che, con lei vegana e tutto, sarebbe bellissimo.



.....








vado  a fare gli esercizi di kegel.
Che è meglio








Mattia che mi ucvcide è un immagine raccapricciante.
Cioè. Io così furba e  scaltra come una faina mi faccio seccare proprio da lui che si fa sempre beccare come un pollo su tutto?








Comincerò a guardarlo in maniera diversa....


paura


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2013)

Io?
Metto in ordine la scrivania.
Chiudo la serranda dell'organo.
Chiudo il pianoforte.
Lascio un carta sul tavolo dove lascio tutti le mie partiture e dischi.
A studenti volenterosi ma che non hanno mezzi per studiare la musica.

Poi vado a letto e dormo.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> Metto in ordine la scrivania.
> Chiudo la serranda dell'organo.
> Chiudo il pianoforte.
> ...


E' un bel modo di affrontare la fine. Molto dignitoso. E poi il trapasso sonno/morte è il meno doloroso. Bravo Conte


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> Metto in ordine la scrivania.
> Chiudo la serranda dell'organo.
> Chiudo il pianoforte.
> ...


Tranquillo che andrai nel paradiso dei veneti col Doge ed i mori da respingere a suon di bestemmie in dialetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè. Io così furba e  scaltra come una faina mi faccio seccare proprio da lui che si fa sempre beccare come un pollo su tutto?


Appunto.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquillo che andrai nel paradiso dei veneti col Doge ed i mori da respingere a suon di bestemmie in dialetto.


E mi ritrovero con i miei avi...I Rampani no?
http://www.veniceguide.net/cortigiane.htm

Ma io me l'immagino così...
Ho sempre adorato questa scena e lui perchè in questo ruolo ricalca molto la mia vita...

E se ci penso benissimo per me la vita è stato sempre e solo vedere delle maschere cinesi dietro un lenzuolo.

[video=youtube;dcd3RXH_IAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcd3RXH_IAM[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però mi piace l'idea che ti dicono che entro tot ore muori ma non come. Tutti si aspettano una morte naturale o al limite accidentale, e poi magari chi lo sa. Tipo AnnaImplume, apprende che deve morire, parte per sto viaggio e magari l'aereo precipita, lei si salva miracolosamente ma finisce in pasto ad una tribù di cannibali che, con lei vegana e tutto, sarebbe bellissimo.



Veramente io non mi aspetto proprio niente...
tanto naturale accidentale o uccisa in un aattimo sei nulla


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sai Joey, un mese fa una persona a me molto cara, mi ha telefonato.
Mi ha detto mi restano pochi mesi.
Le ho detto, abbiamo qualcosa da recuperare?
Molte cose sono andate perdute negli anni, moltissime.

Mi ha detto ben dai, cosa vuoi, bene o male io sono contenta della mia vita, tutto quello che volevo l'ho realizzato.

Le ho detto...
Beh sai come dicono i romani no?
Ma che t'importa de morì, basta la salute no?

Ride divertita e mi fa, si è importante non avere male e dolore.

Le rispondo eh si eh? Vuoi mettere, non è stare bene, l'importante è non beccarsi un brutto male...

E ride di nuovo...

Poi mi fa...
Mi chiuderai la porta in faccia anche questa volta?

Io: no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però mi piace l'idea che ti dicono che entro tot ore muori ma non come. Tutti si aspettano una morte naturale o al limite accidentale, e poi magari chi lo sa. Tipo AnnaImplume, apprende che deve morire, parte per sto viaggio e magari l'aereo precipita, lei si salva miracolosamente ma finisce in pasto ad una tribù di cannibali che, con lei vegana e tutto, sarebbe bellissimo.



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

però, non sono vegana e il mio nick ha un altro nome. E lo sai. :singleeye:

comunque, direi che la morte "di lì a 24 ore" non dovrebbe avere niente a che fare con ciò che faremmo in quelle 24 ore. Io viaggerei perché starei per morire, mica posso morire a causa del viaggio che non farei se non stessi per morire...


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> però, non sono vegana e il mio nick ha un altro nome. E lo sai. :singleeye:
> 
> comunque, direi che la morte "di lì a 24 ore" non dovrebbe avere niente a che fare con ciò che faremmo in quelle 24 ore. Io viaggerei perché starei per morire, mica posso morire a causa del viaggio che non farei se non stessi per morire...


ma viaggiare perchè si sta per morire ...
mi pare troppo egoistico.
cosa vuoi conoscere, cosa vuoi recuperare, cosa ancora
 c'è da vedere che non condividerai con nessuno,
magari quello che cerchi è proprio vicino a te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma viaggiare perchè si sta per morire ...
> mi pare troppo egoistico.
> cosa vuoi conoscere, cosa vuoi recuperare, cosa ancora
> c'è da vedere che non condividerai con nessuno,
> magari quello che cerchi è proprio vicino a te.


mah, sai, siamo tutti diversi, no? Io qui vicino non cerco proprio nulla e non condividere per me non è un deterrente. Non certo ora.

e poi, scusa, non posso essere egoista quando sto per morire? Cavolo, una vita di immolazione? No, grazie...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Cavolo, una vita di immolazione? No, grazie...


:up::up::up::up:
Grande.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2013)

Però chi soffre per tradimento.
Rammenti bene questo 3d di L7...

Pensate a mente fredda
una situazione del genere

E scoprirete d'incanto

D'aver passato l'inferno PER NIENTE.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però chi soffre per tradimento.
> Rammenti bene questo 3d di L7...
> 
> Pensate a mente fredda
> ...


Ci pensavo giusto oggi. Ho sofferto come se nn ci fosse un presente e un futuro, letteralmente, e oggi direi proprio che non valeva la pena. Magari per niente proprio no, ma soffrire così tanto no, non valeva la pena. Ma oggi è facile.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, sai, siamo tutti diversi, no? Io qui vicino non cerco proprio nulla e non condividere per me non è un deterrente. Non certo ora.
> 
> e poi, scusa, non posso essere egoista quando sto per morire? Cavolo, una vita di immolazione? No, grazie...


indubbiamente diversi, diversissimi, ma anche profondamente uguali.
In fondo cerchiamo tutti le stesse cose, specie se stiamo per crepare...
un po d'amore, qualche gratificazione, il non sentirci inutili in questa merdosa vita.
Tutti agiamo cosi; Dal grande artista all'umile condottiero.
Si cerca approvazione. 
e non sappiamo bene il perchè.
Io so che un'esperienza non condivisa , per me non avrebbe valore, non avrebbe risultato,
non avrebbe senso.
se sono egoista... anche questo devono comunque sapere tutti gli altri.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, sai, siamo tutti diversi, no? Io qui vicino non cerco proprio nulla e non condividere per me non è un deterrente. Non certo ora.
> 
> e poi, scusa, non posso essere egoista quando sto per morire? Cavolo, una vita di immolazione? No, grazie...


e no...
anche quando stai per morire devi farlo come vogliono gli altri ...
altrimenti per sempre penseranno che non li amavi abbastanza...
Deve essere tutta una vita di sacrificio e altruismo ...

egoista


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Io so che un'esperienza non condivisa , per me non avrebbe valore, non avrebbe risultato,
> non avrebbe senso.
> se sono egoista... anche questo devono comunque sapere tutti gli altri.


Sei un altro di quelli che non viaggia mai da solo?
No, io condivido un po', se capita. Ultimamente, le cose che per me hanno più senso le faccio da sola, faccio anche pochissimo vedere le foto che faccio. Scrivo molto e non faccio mai leggere. Perfino i film, spesso li vedo da sola. Insomma, mi faccio gli affari miei .

Conferme...di cosa? Io ora non ne cerco, nel privato (nel lavoro, sai, è un'altra maledetta storia). Ma vorrei vedere tutto, scendere ogni fiume, salire ogni montagna, attraversare ogni deserto, dormire sotto ogni cielo, bere qualcosa in ogni città. Se ho solo 24 ore, vado da qualche parte. Poi non lo potrò fare più.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e no...
> anche quando stai per morire devi farlo come vogliono gli altri ...
> altrimenti per sempre penseranno che non li amavi abbastanza...
> Deve essere tutta una vita di sacrificio e altruismo ...
> ...



:kiss:


----------



## Eretteo (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?



E' veramente una bella domanda;le ultime 24 ore di vita,avendo il privilegio terribile e meraviglioso di poterlo sapere prima.
Ci sono cosi' tante cose che all'improvviso balenano nella mente in tutta la loro importanza,ed altre cento stupidaggini che facciamo tutti i giorni che d'incanto svaniscono come i sogni al suonare della sveglia.
Ho a volte la sensazione di ricevere dai miei cari e dagli amici piu' di quanto io dia loro,preso come sono da tanti impegni e preoccupazioni e con poco tempo per fermarmi e prender fiato.
Passerei qualche ora serena con loro,perche' quello che sono e cio' che sono riuscito a fare e' pure merito loro.
Sentirei quelle persone sparse per il mondo che sono per me importanti,nell'impossibilita' di abbracciarle in un lasso di tempo cosi' breve.
E' pur vero che la morte e' la cosa piu' riservata,unica e personale che possa capitare ad un essere umano.
Le ultime ore le passerei forse a fare un viaggetto in un certo paesello,e salirei su quella montagna che mi riprometto sempre di scalare e non faccio mai,ne ho fatte ovunque ma quella no.
In un paio d'ore sarei in cima,potrei sdraiarmi e gustare il paesaggio mozzafiato,in qualsiasi direzione rivolgessi lo sguardo.
Le aquile che si scorgono cosi' lontane dalle pendici del monte,sarebbero ora vicine in questo momento cosi' magico.
Compagne silenziose di una visione cosi' unica. 
E chiudendo gli occhi mi sembrerebbe di poter spiccare il volo assieme a loro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' veramente una bella domanda;le ultime 24 ore di vita,avendo il privilegio terribile e meraviglioso di poterlo sapere prima.
> Ci sono cosi' tante cose che all'improvviso balenano nella mente in tutta la loro importanza,ed altre cento stupidaggini che facciamo tutti i giorni che d'incanto svaniscono come i sogni al suonare della sveglia.
> Ho a volte la sensazione di ricevere dai miei cari e dagli amici piu' di quanto io dia loro,preso come sono da tanti impegni e preoccupazioni e con poco tempo per fermarmi e prender fiato.
> Passerei qualche ora serena con loro,perche' quello che sono e cio' che sono riuscito a fare e' pure merito loro.
> ...


bello, bello...


----------



## Eretteo (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bello, bello...


grazie


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sei un altro di quelli che non viaggia mai da solo?
> No, io condivido un po', se capita. Ultimamente, le cose che per me hanno più senso le faccio da sola, faccio anche pochissimo vedere le foto che faccio. Scrivo molto e non faccio mai leggere. Perfino i film, spesso li vedo da sola. Insomma, mi faccio gli affari miei .
> 
> Conferme...di cosa? Io ora non ne cerco, nel privato (nel lavoro, sai, è un'altra maledetta storia). Ma vorrei vedere tutto, scendere ogni fiume, salire ogni montagna, attraversare ogni deserto, dormire sotto ogni cielo, bere qualcosa in ogni città. Se ho solo 24 ore, vado da qualche parte. Poi non lo potrò fare più.


...è naturalmente bellissimo quello che scrivi, e credimi riesco anche a condividerlo.
Pensa che non condivido il quotidiano e neanche penso di morire domani.
Quindi per me sarebbe bello condividere l'eccezionale sapendo di morire.
Quello che dici e scrivi è affascinante solo a pensarlo... pensa a viverlo veramente.
Io solo nel deserto, io solo sull'everest, io solo nell'oceania, io...
so che non mi basterebbe se fossi solo, non mi appagherebbe.
In fondo cosa si cerca e perchè lo si cerchi è mistero anche per me.
Non ho mai creduto a questi spiriti solitari, a queste anime autonome e sole,
e credo che il bisogno di condividere sia necessario e vitale.
 forse si rinuncia a condivide quando 
non si crede e non si spera più, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e no...
> anche quando stai per morire devi farlo come vogliono gli altri ...
> altrimenti per sempre penseranno che non li amavi abbastanza...
> Deve essere tutta una vita di sacrificio e altruismo ...
> ...




me lo immagino ... sul palcoscenico e tutti a guardare come te la cavi. magari registrano anche il video da mettere su youtube: "guardate come muore, non è patetico?" e lo guardano una volta all'anno alla gran riunione di famiglia, con sottofondo di musica (che non ti è mai piaciuta), per non sentire i versi animaleschi. tutti gli anni qualcuno ritaglia video e audio, e alla fine resta un irriconoscibile ricordo di una persona che fu.

pensa anche alla divisione delle tue cose, chi si mette a leggere la tua email, i tuoi commenti sui forum e riflette: "ma pensa te ... !". qualcuno che guarda tutte le foto che hai e scopre cose impensabili di te. e magari qualcun altro che invece brucia il libro che hai scritto per farla leggere ai nipoti, lo zio che porta i tuoi mobili e attrezzi di precisione (con valore inestimabile per chi si intende), allo sfascio o li vende al mercatino. i figli che litigano in tribunale per il misero capitale che hai lasciato a uno invece a tutti, e i nipoti che portano via ogni cosa che sia rimasta ... l'annello del fidanzamento segreto, la catenella della nonna, i francobolli e il trenino in cantina.

per non pensare a tutto quel che diranno sul tuo conto e che senti, mentre la tua anima ripassa per vedere che tutti stiano bene.

meno male che sei altruista. un egoista lascia il mondo dove può, lontano da tutti che non vuole vedere in quell'unico momento della vita che conta. e se non può, perché gli capita nel momento e luogo sbagliato, si isola in se stesso.

io spero per me che morirò in luogo e tempo inaccessibile a tutti. sono egoista e non ho bisogno di nessuno che mi aiuti a morire


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è naturalmente bellissimo quello che scrivi, e credimi riesco anche a condividerlo.
> Pensa che non condivido il quotidiano e neanche penso di morire domani.
> Quindi per me sarebbe bello condividere l'eccezionale sapendo di morire.
> Quello che dici e scrivi è affascinante solo a pensarlo... pensa a viverlo veramente.
> ...


secondo me c'è molto vero in quel che dici, solo che non sempre (o quasi mai) si trova qualcuno col quale condividere l'eccezionale. Io l'avevo trovata, quella persona, e un po' di eccezionale ce lo siamo andati a trovare insieme. Poi quella persona ha fatto brandelli di me, ma non è questo il punto: non è che viaggio da sola perché delusa o amareggiata. Viaggio da sola perché, tranne rarissime eccezioni, tipo lui, non ho mai trovato nessuno, casualmente, che fosse compatibile col mio modo di andare. E desidero farlo talmente tanto, desidero così fortemente andare -io andrei sempre e sempre più lontano e sempre più profondamente- che non mi va di accontentarmi. Non mi va di mettermi d'accordo sul da farsi. Non mi va di aspettare che qualcuno si svegli o si riposi. Non mi fa di fermarmi quando invece andrei. Non mi va di smettere di guidare quando invece ci sono 12000 miglia da fare ancora. Non mi va di adeguarmi a tempi altrui. Ho bisogno di silenzio e spazio. Non ho più trovato persone che fossero spinte, ho incontrato solo potenziali freni.
Però, mi piacerebbe da impazzire sbattere per caso addosso a qualcuno, in viaggio, con quella stessa voglia e luce negli occhi e farci un pezzo d strada. Mi piacerebbe tanto reinnamorarmi ancora, e mi piacerebbe fosse altrove, on the road. Tanto romantico, eh? Ok, melenso. Ma mi piacerebbe tanto. Nel frattempo, se posso, vado. Magari, dài e dài...
Poi, in viaggio si incontra e conosce un sacco di gente. Molti dei mie buoni amici li ho conosciuti così, anche i canadesi con i quali ho sciato poco fa. E' bello, mi fa sentire viva e leggera. Egoisticamente libera :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lascia il mondo dove può, lontano da tutti che non vuole vedere in quell'unico momento della vita che conta. e se non può, perché gli capita nel momento e luogo sbagliato, si isola in se stesso.
> 
> io spero per me che morirò in luogo e tempo inaccessibile a tutti. sono egoista e non ho bisogno di nessuno che mi aiuti a morire


tutto forse vero, e triste, e amaro. Ma queste due frasi le sento di più. Ho visto morire così mia madre, isolata in se stessa, inaccessibile. Non è solo egoismo, e non solo quello brutto. E' l'intimità del momento, che si fronteggia comunque da soli, anche fra la gente. E' bruttissimo morire, credo, ma accade da soli. Comunque sia.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

sul palcoscenico...
un mio carissimo amico ha voluto quasi così, gli avevano dato 3 mesi di vita e ha deciso di continuare a fare baldoria con i suoi amici intorno, eravamo tanti, cene, musica, balli...
oddio quanto mi manca, una persona eccezionale, famiglia povera, 5 elementare, ha sempre lavorato ma sapeva le opere a memoria, leggeva tantissimo, recitava le poesie più belle, un trascinatore, spesso sopra le righe, aveva veramente qualcosa di speciale!
io ero legatissima a lui, 20 anni più di me, mi ha aiutata in un periodo orribile della mia vita, cercando di distrarmi senza farmelo notare, una sensazione di "leggerezza" che solo lui riusciva a donarmi
ed io l'ho aiutato nel lavoro un sacco di volte, lo sostituivo quando andava in vacanza, di me si fidava ciecamente
anche uno degli ultimi giorni mi ha chiamata per riordinargli le fatture, perchè "c'è qui il conte mascetti (soprannome di un altro fenomeno della compagnia) ma lo sai che non capisce un cazzo, mi fa un casino di sicuro!"
ma lui ci teneva, ne ha combinate tante, ma a sua moglie ha lasciato le cose in ordine
quando ho finito dormiva, pieno di antidolorifici, ho detto al conte mascetti di salutarmelo, e non l'ho più visto
ha voluto andarsene come ha vissuto, in un turbinio festaiolo
quanto mi manchi amico mio!


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


in primo luogo
cercherei qualcuno
che si prendesse cura
del mio Ciccio, e poi
mi leverei qualche sassolino
dalla scarpa.....
:diavoletto:
p.s: se fossi un uomo
dopo aver letto il titolo 
del tuo 3d, compirei
un gesto scaramantico


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tutto forse vero, e triste, e amaro. Ma queste due frasi le sento di più. Ho visto morire così mia madre, isolata in se stessa, inaccessibile. Non è solo egoismo, e non solo quello brutto. E' l'intimità del momento, che si fronteggia comunque da soli, anche fra la gente. E' bruttissimo morire, credo, ma accade da soli. Comunque sia.


anche io avrei bisogno di morire da solo,e non solo per intimità.
Avrei una riflessione per ognuno, tutte le persone probabilmente nessuna esclusa.
Perchè la morte mi farebbe vedere sicuramente il relativo di ogni situazione, di ogni conclusione,
e allora quello che è stato un dolore adesso avrebbe il valore di un'esperienza e viceversa,
 in un turbinio di emozioni che non avrebbe eguali, certo di non avere dato e ricevuto mai abbastanza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tutto forse vero, e triste, e amaro. Ma queste due frasi le sento di più. Ho visto morire così mia madre, isolata in se stessa, inaccessibile. Non è solo egoismo, e non solo quello brutto. E' l'intimità del momento, che si fronteggia comunque da soli, anche fra la gente. E' bruttissimo morire, credo, ma accade da soli. Comunque sia.


Il modo che porta alla morte può essere brutto, ma la morte in sé, non credo proprio.

Conta però anche moltissimo come si vive. Io sono aperto, aiuto tutti in tutto e ascolto e do consiglio dove non posso aiutare meglio. Nessuno si deve sentire tralasciato e abbandonato se per dieci minuti mi assento un po', anche se è l'ultima volta. Pensa, quante volte sono assente per altri motivi. Io vorrei che la morte non sia il dramma assoluto, ma piuttosto come se fossi andato a fare la spesa e mai tornato.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*

Purtroppo non per mia volonta,  più di una volta ho assistito al trapasso di perfetti sconosciuti,qualcuno mi è morto fra le mani,qualcuno a breve distanza,mi è stato sempre detto che ci si abitua,ed io non mi ci sono  abituato,mai!Sto malino ogni volta,son stato male ogni volta,l'età del defunto conta poco,ha sempre contato poco,la fine di una vita,quel manichino inanimato,i suoi ricordi, i suoi cari,non ci son mai riuscito ad estraniarmi!Infondo,mi sento vulnerabile e umano,l'assuefazione alla morte profuma di disumano....!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Vabbè, questo non è quello che facciamo tutti i giorni?
> Non ci danniamo la vita per dare tutto quello che possiamo ai figli?
> Io vivo sempre come se fosse l'ultimo giorno perchè tutto può succedere, ma non mi preoccupa morire, non mi mette paura la mia morte...mi spaventa di più quella degli altri, la mancanza di chi ami...
> Io il vortice emozionale lo vivo tutti i giorni per il lavoro che faccio, per quello che ho visto da molto vicino...
> Ma forse questa è la maniera migliore di vivere: cercare di dare il meglio di noi stessi sempre.



Infatti, questo è quello che si dovrebbe fare tutti i giorni. Ma siamo sicuri di farlo? e siamo sicuri di farlo nella maniera giusta? Ogni giorno d'altronde potrebbe essere l'ultimo, L/7 ci ha posto una condizione, quella di sapere che è l'ultimo giorno. Ed in quest'ultimo giorno dove chissà quale emozione potrebbe prenderci e farci comportare di conseguenza, credo sia impossibile, mi rimane quindi la quasi sicurezza di cercare dei rimpianti, delle scuse, dei contatti; se invece come hai scritto tu, viviamo la vita nella maniera giusta, allora potremmo in quell'ultimo giorno abbracciare serenamente chi da sempre ci ha accompagnato nella nostra vita. 

Conte ho letto la tua, è bellissima.


----------



## iosonoio (17 Gennaio 2013)

Clà, ti dico come sono fatto: io penso che non c'è una maniera giusta di vivere, ma c'è un modo di vivere che si avvicina a quello che a noi può dare soddisfazione. 
Se uno ce la mette tutta si può dire soddisfatto, se di più non potevi fare sei sereno con te stesso...questo io penso e se mi investe una macchina tra cinque minuti, prima di moire posso dire a me stesso che va bene così. 
Eppure mi danno l'anima per dare di più perchè dentro di me c'è qualcosa che mi spinge a fare meglio, a dare di più soprattutto agli altri. Non pensare che vivo male, ho in me la ricerca continua del miglioramento.
Sicuramente quando toccherà a me chiudere gli occhi, lo farò con serenità...
Ma della torta a forma di bara che ne pensi?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Clà, ti dico come sono fatto: io penso che non c'è una maniera giusta di vivere, ma c'è un modo di vivere che si avvicina a quello che a noi può dare soddisfazione.
> Se uno ce la mette tutta si può dire soddisfatto, se di più non potevi fare sei sereno con te stesso...questo io penso e se mi investe una macchina tra cinque minuti, prima di moire posso dire a me stesso che va bene così.
> Eppure mi danno l'anima per dare di più perchè dentro di me c'è qualcosa che mi spinge a fare meglio, a dare di più soprattutto agli altri. Non pensare che vivo male, ho in me la ricerca continua del miglioramento.
> Sicuramente quando toccherà a me chiudere gli occhi, lo farò con serenità...
> Ma della torta a forma di bara che ne pensi?



Forse te ne sei accorto, forse no, ma stiamo dicendo le stesse cose.

Ehh la bara a forma di torta? o la torta a forma di bara? Comunque non voglio la bara, voglio la torta. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Clà, ti dico come sono fatto: io penso che non c'è una maniera giusta di vivere, ma c'è un modo di vivere che si avvicina a quello che a noi può dare soddisfazione.
> Se uno ce la mette tutta si può dire soddisfatto, se di più non potevi fare sei sereno con te stesso...questo io penso e se mi investe una macchina tra cinque minuti, prima di moire posso dire a me stesso che va bene così.
> Eppure mi danno l'anima per dare di più perchè dentro di me c'è qualcosa che mi spinge a fare meglio, a dare di più soprattutto agli altri. Non pensare che vivo male, ho in me la ricerca continua del miglioramento.
> Sicuramente quando toccherà a me chiudere gli occhi, lo farò con serenità...
> Ma della torta a forma di bara che ne pensi?


Intanto, questo 3D mi spinge a: truccarmi la mattina presto, appena alzata, e mettermi sempre la lingerie migliore. Visto mai che dovessi morire all'improvviso, nel fiore dell'età...per lo meno con gli slip intonati al reggiseno e il rimmel messo...
va beh, stamattina c'ho la stupidite. Vado a cambiare il reggiseno, và.


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Intanto, questo 3D mi spinge a: truccarmi la mattina presto, appena alzata, e mettermi sempre la lingerie migliore. Visto mai che dovessi morire all'improvviso, nel fiore dell'età...per lo meno con gli slip intonati al reggiseno e il rimmel messo...
> va beh, *stamattina c'ho la stupidite*. Vado a cambiare il reggiseno, và.


e gli altri giorni no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e gli altri giorni no?


sì.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì.



sorella!

:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sorella!
> 
> :rotfl:



:kiss: ci metto, ma poi imparo :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Intanto, questo 3D mi spinge a: truccarmi la mattina presto, appena alzata, e mettermi sempre la lingerie migliore. Visto mai che dovessi morire all'improvviso, *nel fiore dell'età*...per lo meno con gli slip intonati al reggiseno e il rimmel messo...
> va beh, stamattina c'ho la stupidite. Vado a cambiare il reggiseno, và.


concordo su tutto ...ho solo un piccolo problemino con il fior...quisquillie:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo su tutto ...ho solo un piccolo problemino con il fior...quisquillie:mrgreen:



ma smettila, che se ho ben capito ci dai punti a tutte, indipendentemente da quisquilie anagrafiche :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma smettila, che se ho ben capito ci dai punti a tutte, indipendentemente da quisquilie anagrafiche :mrgreen:




chanel presto!































Tump!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> indubbiamente diversi, diversissimi, ma anche profondamente uguali.
> In fondo cerchiamo tutti le stesse cose, specie se stiamo per crepare...
> un po d'amore, qualche gratificazione, il non sentirci inutili in questa merdosa vita.
> Tutti agiamo cosi; Dal grande artista all'umile condottiero.
> ...


Spider tutti ti dicono...
Salta quel fosso
Ce la fai
Salta quel fosso e starai bene

Tu hai solo paura di non riuscire a saltarlo

Ma credi al conte
Una volta saltato il fosso 
scoprirai che quell'olio bollente che ti vedi davanti
era un'illusione non esisteva.

Ascolta il senno del poi
Di Anna.

Spider
La vita passa
E nessuno sa quando finisce.

Bisognerebbe, porco cazzo, vivere ogni giorno della nostra vita con la consapevolezza che potrebbe essere l'ultimo.
Cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sei un altro di quelli che non viaggia mai da solo?
> No, io condivido un po', se capita. Ultimamente, le cose che per me hanno più senso le faccio da sola, faccio anche pochissimo vedere le foto che faccio. Scrivo molto e non faccio mai leggere. Perfino i film, spesso li vedo da sola. Insomma, mi faccio gli affari miei .
> 
> Conferme...di cosa? Io ora non ne cerco, nel privato (nel lavoro, sai, è un'altra maledetta storia). Ma vorrei vedere tutto, scendere ogni fiume, salire ogni montagna, attraversare ogni deserto, dormire sotto ogni cielo, bere qualcosa in ogni città. Se ho solo 24 ore, vado da qualche parte. Poi non lo potrò fare più.


Ascolta
E pensa a quelli e quelle che vorrebbero fare tutte ste cose...
Ma non possono.
Il lui o lei di turno glielo impedisce.
E poi vanno farneticando...
AH ma sai ho rinunciato per amore...

E io rispondo ah si?
Ma che stupida e magra consolazion...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> me lo immagino ... sul palcoscenico e tutti a guardare come te la cavi. magari registrano anche il video da mettere su youtube: "guardate come muore, non è patetico?" e lo guardano una volta all'anno alla gran riunione di famiglia, con sottofondo di musica (che non ti è mai piaciuta), per non sentire i versi animaleschi. tutti gli anni qualcuno ritaglia video e audio, e alla fine resta un irriconoscibile ricordo di una persona che fu.
> 
> pensa anche alla divisione delle tue cose, chi si mette a leggere la tua email, i tuoi commenti sui forum e riflette: "ma pensa te ... !". qualcuno che guarda tutte le foto che hai e scopre cose impensabili di te. e magari qualcun altro che invece brucia il libro che hai scritto per farla leggere ai nipoti, lo zio che porta i tuoi mobili e attrezzi di precisione (con valore inestimabile per chi si intende), allo sfascio o li vende al mercatino. i figli che litigano in tribunale per il misero capitale che hai lasciato a uno invece a tutti, e i nipoti che portano via ogni cosa che sia rimasta ... l'annello del fidanzamento segreto, la catenella della nonna, i francobolli e il trenino in cantina.
> 
> ...


 Grandioso
Ho appena avuto una delle mie visioni.
Il funerale
La cassa là in chiesa...
E io eccomi spiritello porcello
Tutte ste donne che piangono
e io là che durante la predica 
in spirito m'inerpico fra le loro gambe
e loro mi riconoscono 
e dicono...
ah conte...avevi detto che neanche la morte ti avrebbe separato da noi...
Poi eccomi all'organo
dove suona male una suora
e sente all'orecchio una voce che dice
dai sona ben putana.
che stai sbagliando na montagna di note...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Spider tutti ti dicono...
> Salta quel fosso
> Ce la fai
> Salta quel fosso e starai bene
> ...


Sono nato eccessivo,ho dovuto lavorare tanto su me stesso per stemperare i miei eccessi,e se dovessi vivere oggi con la consapevolezza che possa essere il mio ultimo giorno non arriverei a domani...:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


probabilmente le passerei a cercare di decidere che farci


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> probabilmente le passerei a cercare di decidere che farci


Ehilà
Ciaoooooooooooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehilà
> Ciaoooooooooooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


caro conte, che piacere vederla.


----------



## viola di mare (17 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


starei con mio figlio, lo rassicurerei e gli racconterei quanto sarà comunque bella la sua vita anche senza di me e che lo amerò per sempre


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se sapessi con certezza di avere soltanto 24 ore prima della tua morte?


Giocherei con mia figlia e poi mi farei un drum&bass fino all'ultimo respiro... 

comunque confermo, sei inquietante. :unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grandioso
> Ho appena avuto una delle mie visioni.
> Il funerale
> La cassa là in chiesa...
> ...


pensa anche agli applausi in chiesa, quando una voce mielosa racconta delle fatte e mai perdonate misfatte e alla fine tira fuori un fazzoletto e si asciuga una lacrima da coccodrillo. pensa anche all'abbuffata post mortem, immancabile nelle occasioni come tali, dove qualcuno soffoca il dispiacere nelle torte alla crema, qualcuno che cerca di capire quanto hai lasciato (per rosicchiare dagli eredi) e chi si è invitato di santa ragione alla Totò per compiangere i mortacci non sua


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....perchè mi sono intenerita di me stessa pensando che vorrei in quel momento stare solo con lui. meglio se abbracciata così da poter chiudere gli occhi al sicuro.
> 
> 
> Non so spiegarmi meglio.
> ...






mi hai fatto venire la pelle d'oca


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....perchè mi sono intenerita di me stessa pensando che vorrei in quel momento stare solo con lui. meglio se abbracciata così da poter chiudere gli occhi al sicuro.
> 
> 
> Non so spiegarmi meglio.
> ...


Penso che sia solo applicabile a chi ha vissuto la coppia come realizzazione di se stesso. Penso che in coppia si può condividere anche la propria morte, in modo di chi ne è capace, tragga in salvo quel poco che ne rimane dopo. E' l'ultimo sguardo, saluto, bacio, la stretta di mani.

Per me la morte altrui è un vortice, che mi risucchia. Conosco diverse persone che si sono fatto risucchiare e sono quindi morti poco dopo o assieme ai loro partner. So di persone che sono morti e aspettano, nello spazio/tempo fra vita e morte che l'altro arrivi.

Sarebbe molto meglio raggiungere questa unione inseparabile da vivo, perché così la morte non separa. Il concetto della separazione è solo vero dove la consapevolezza non è mai stata tale da condividere il fascino dell'anima, della forza di vita, del fuoco che è in noi. L'amore dovrebbe essere questa unione e consapevolezza, ma in realtà vediamo solo quando ci lasciamo, quanto poco realmente c'è. Chi invece ha fatto dell'amore questo legame, la morte è soltanto un passaggio di una storia più grande, e saper contare sull'altro ha un valore senza paragoni.

Io penso che nel tuo cuore sai a chi sei legato, tutto il resto non conta.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> pensa anche agli applausi in chiesa, quando una voce mielosa racconta delle fatte e mai perdonate misfatte e alla fine tira fuori un fazzoletto e si asciuga una lacrima da coccodrillo. pensa anche all'abbuffata post mortem, immancabile nelle occasioni come tali, dove qualcuno soffoca il dispiacere nelle torte alla crema, qualcuno che cerca di capire quanto hai lasciato (per rosicchiare dagli eredi) e chi si è invitato di santa ragione alla Totò per compiangere i mortacci non sua


Eh si mio caro
La vita è dura...
Ma la morte lo è ancor di più...
Sai un mese fa è morto mio zio...
Era diciamo, un bagolon di prima categoria...
Come mestiere faceva il lucidapavimenti ed era un artista del suo settore...

Durante la predica il prete ha raccontato una delle sue risposte salaci...
Il prete gli aveva detto che non lo vedeva spesso a messa...
E lui gli rispose che lui...è stato in ginocchio nelle chiese molto più di tanti preti.

Ma io so che lui 
post mortem
ha colpito ancora.

Infatti dopo il suo funerale ne hanno celebrato un altro.
Ma il prete si è confuso e ha ripetuto alle persone allibite...
La predica dedicata a mio zio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che sia solo applicabile a chi ha vissuto la coppia come realizzazione di se stesso. Penso che in coppia si può condividere anche la propria morte, in modo di chi ne è capace, tragga in salvo quel poco che ne rimane dopo. E' l'ultimo sguardo, saluto, bacio, la stretta di mani.
> 
> Per me la morte altrui è un vortice, che mi risucchia. Conosco diverse persone che si sono fatto risucchiare e sono quindi morti poco dopo o assieme ai loro partner. So di persone che sono morti e aspettano, nello spazio/tempo fra vita e morte che l'altro arrivi.
> 
> ...


Una cosa che mi ha sempre toccato nel profondo è vedere certe morti.
Sembra che si chiamino.
Lui muore e dopo pochi giorni muore anche lei.

Per altri non è così.
Esempio esemplare, il mio mitico nonno.

Rimasto vedovo a58 anni, 
il suo primo pensiero fu rimpiazzare il posto vacante.
Perchè lui diceva, un uomo senza una donna in casa è niente.
O per meglio dire, una casa senza una donna dentro non ha nessun senso.

E siccome mia madre non lo trovava corretto, cacciò di casa mia madre.

L'unica volta che ho visto mio nonno impietrito dal dolore, fu alla morte del suo figlio primogenito, che aveva solo 48 anni.

E quando fummo al cimitero, lui si fece avanti, si mise davanti al prete che tacque, disse un ciao a suo figlio che non ho più dimenticato, e poi se ne andò da solo in mezzo alla folla, senza cagare nessuno, mi raggiunse, io avevo 14 anni, mi prese sottobraccio, sorrise, si accese un sigaro, si sfregò le mani, e disse, però ora mi rimani tu e non a caso avete lo stesso nome, ora portami al bar.


----------



## Tebina (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una cosa che mi ha sempre toccato nel profondo è vedere certe morti.
> Sembra che si chiamino.
> Lui muore e dopo pochi giorni muore anche lei.
> 
> ...



mi sono impietrita leggendo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2013)

Penso che prima o poi bisogna farsi una ragione sulla morte. Io avevo per i primi 45 anni della mia vita un rapporto distaccato e non ho mai sofferto particolarmente la morte altrui, fino a quando non è morto un mio amico (molto più anziano di me), che faceva parte di un gruppetto legato spiritualmente. Dopo aver quindi sentito mancarmi il braccio destro, per così dire, mi rendo conto che la morte altrui può essere una sofferenza atroce. Da allora mi sono impegnato a comprendere meglio il fenomeno e a volte mi sono sentito quasi ossessionato dal pensiero alla morte.

Voglio dire, non pensarci o pensare troppo, fa male. La via di mezzo (ma non saprei quale) sarebbe quella giusta. O forse anche la totale assenza, perché la fine comunque non arriva prima dei tempi, e quando arriva, qualunque tentativo di sfuggire fallisce.

Nel caso di sapere però, che la morte ci raggiunge a distanza di un giorno, permette di avvicinarsi come se capitasse niente di speciale, se non il termine di un viaggio e l'inizio di un altro, o meglio, la continuazione di un viaggio interrotto.

Nel mio caso potrei comunque vivere serenamente, senza vivere quei attacchi di panico dei condannati a morte. Mentre molti che conosco, vogliono essere meno consapevoli possibile, io cerco di non lasciarmi sfuggire nulla. Non è la sensazione fisica, ma il trapasso, il momento che mi lascio andare senza però perdere completamente il controllo ... per una volta non voltarmi per riconoscere la via di ritorno, ma guardare in avanti, alla ricerca del lume all'orizzonte e raggiungerlo quanto prima.

Penso che dovremmo anche discutere gli ultimi 5 minuti della vita, quando già siamo consapevoli che la morte ci ha preso di mira e quando già ha cominciato a disfare quel che siamo noi ... chi ha il coraggio di inziare?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che prima o poi bisogna farsi una ragione sulla morte. Io avevo per i primi 45 anni della mia vita un rapporto distaccato e non ho mai sofferto particolarmente la morte altrui, fino a quando non è morto un mio amico (molto più anziano di me), che faceva parte di un gruppetto legato spiritualmente. Dopo aver quindi sentito mancarmi il braccio destro, per così dire, mi rendo conto che la morte altrui può essere una sofferenza atroce. Da allora mi sono impegnato a comprendere meglio il fenomeno e a volte mi sono sentito quasi ossessionato dal pensiero alla morte.
> 
> Voglio dire, non pensarci o pensare troppo, fa male. La via di mezzo (ma non saprei quale) sarebbe quella giusta. O forse anche la totale assenza, perché la fine comunque non arriva prima dei tempi, e quando arriva, qualunque tentativo di sfuggire fallisce.
> 
> ...


Io ricordo con una profondissima dolcezza
quegli ultimi 5 minuti della mia raga
In quel di Sant'Orsola a Bologna...
Il distendersi del volto
Il dire...ehi finalmente non sento più alcun dolore...
sono leggerissimaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Mah che roba...

Di lei mi porto dentro una cosa che mi ha incoraggiato tantissimo ed è questa frase:

" Con me sei stato un ragazzo di un egocentrismo spaventoso, ma non avrei mai pensato che alla fine, ti saresti rivelato una persona eccezionale, quello che tu hai fatto per me, non l'ha mai fatto nessuno".

COmunque sia tornando a noi...
Ho trovato un'altra cosa importantissima da fare in quel giorno.
Sbarazzarmi della mia collezione di video hard no?
Pensa che disdicevole, che quando rovistano sulle mie cose, e trovano tutte ste robe sporche...

E poi immagino che aprono una certa scatola a scrigno...
E là trovano una serie di mutandine femminili...
I miei trofei....

E le persone che dicono...

Eh si...sto qua ga ciavà tanto nella so vita...
L'era proprio un vecio sporcacion donnaiolo...

Ovvio ogni mutandina ha un'etichetta con il nome no?
E l'anno no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> mi sono impietrita leggendo.


Perchè?
Sai una cosa?
In tutta la mia vita non ho mai conosciuto un uomo più maschilista di mio nonno.
ANche con i figli.
Ha sempre tirato sassi in testa a mia madre, in quanto femmina, e si è fatto in quattro per i figli maschi.

Mio nonno fu epico per i suoi figli.
Eccolo il giorno dopo l'incendio della conceria di suo figlio, a rimboccarsi le maniche e rimettere in piedi un'azienda.

Però con la seconda moglie visse 27 anni di matrimonio.
E fece in modo che lei potesse vivere gli ultimi suoi anni comodamente in casa albergo, in una stanza per sè, no?

Incredibile come lui fosse previdente.
Alla sua morte tutto era già sistemato.

( tranne un casino di proprietà, perchè era riuscito a dare da intendere a mezzo mondo che lui era il padrone, quando non era vero na tega)...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Sai una cosa?
> In tutta la mia vita non ho mai conosciuto un uomo più maschilista di mio nonno.
> ANche con i figli.
> ...


Ora io dico, ma se io capisco quello che tu scrivi, e capisco la filosofia di quello che è la tua vita, vita a quanto pare alla luce del sole( per quello che si può) che c'è da stupirsi?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che prima o poi bisogna farsi una ragione sulla morte. Io avevo per i primi 45 anni della mia vita un rapporto distaccato e non ho mai sofferto particolarmente la morte altrui, fino a quando non è morto un mio amico (molto più anziano di me), che faceva parte di un gruppetto legato spiritualmente. Dopo aver quindi sentito mancarmi il braccio destro, per così dire, mi rendo conto che la morte altrui può essere una sofferenza atroce. Da allora mi sono impegnato a comprendere meglio il fenomeno e a volte mi sono sentito quasi ossessionato dal pensiero alla morte.
> 
> Voglio dire, non pensarci o pensare troppo, fa male. La via di mezzo (ma non saprei quale) sarebbe quella giusta. O forse anche la totale assenza, perché la fine comunque non arriva prima dei tempi, e quando arriva, qualunque tentativo di sfuggire fallisce.
> 
> ...



La cosa per me più difficile da accettare è lasciare andare le persone a cui si è affezionati...
Ancora dopo anni non accetto la scelta che con molto coraggio fece mia madre ....
Malata di cancro decise di non farsi nè chiemio nè radio , consapavole che comunque sarebbe servito solamente ad allungare di poco la vita...
Non è stato facile seguirla in tutto il suo percorso fino alla fine ..
Tre mesi dalla diagnosi ...
In ogni caso ogni minuto da un certo punto in poi si poteva considerare l'ultimo il tutto dipendeva solo dalla piega che prendeva la malattia...
una donna per me  con una forza incredibile ...che purtroppo dato il nostro rapporto non cosi idilliaco ho notato solo in quel periodo...
Una donna per me eccezionale ...
ed è in tutto quel brutto periodo che ho capito di non lasciare mai nulla in sospeso con le persone che bene o male ti sono vicine ...

Non lasciare mai le persone a cui tieni con astio neanche per un minuto senza risolvere l'astio che si è creato ,potrebbe essere l'ultimo momento che le vedi ...
quindi chiesi sembre scusa se sbaglio senza andarmene e sbattere la porta ,e se non sono io a sbagliare cerco sempre di non aver niente in sospeso ...
Non mi dimentico mai di dire quanto voglio bene ad una persona anche se questa mi fa arrabbiare ...
Perche in  fondo ogni momento è buono per lasciare questa vita ...


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La cosa per me più difficile da accettare è lasciare andare le persone a cui si è affezionati...
> Ancora dopo anni non accetto la scelta che con molto coraggio fece mia madre ....


stavi scrivendo dell'altro, ma il ricordo ti spezza il cuore. posso capire benissimo. quello è un vuoto incolmabile. :up:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> stavi scrivendo dell'altro, ma il ricordo ti spezza il cuore. posso capire benissimo. quello è un vuoto incolmabile. :up:



si comunque lo stò modificando per poter finire...


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora dopo anni non accetto la scelta che con molto coraggio fece mia madre ....

Invece dovresti.

Mio papà dopo un breve ricovero per accertamenti, ci fece promettere che per nessun motivo l'avremmo ricoverato in ospedale, passò a casa circa sei mesi e morì nel suo letto, io non mi sarei mai perdonata se fosse morto in ospedale, luogo che detestava e che lo faceva soffrire anche solo se era costretto ad andarci per trovare uno di noi.

Oggi per me l'unica consolazione è proprio aver esaudito un suo desiderio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ancora dopo anni non accetto la scelta che con molto coraggio fece mia madre ....
> 
> Invece dovresti.
> 
> ...


hai fatto bene. io da single ho avvisato tutti di non chiamare nessuno se non sono certi al 200% che io sia morto. non li perdonerei se qualcuno mi prendesse sul più bello e mi catapultasse nuovamente nella vita che sto per abbandonare, e in più, molto probabilmente, con danni cerebrali e fisici, proprio per la troppa cura. la morta fa parte indiscutibile della nostra vita, e ognuno ha la sua.

finita la vita, la morte incombe, e non vorrei trovarmela una seconda volta, perché mi mancherebbe la disinvoltura e il divertimento ... un po' come il primo parto per le donne


----------

